

You Can Now Get ESPN on the Web for $20 a Month - sharkweek
http://recode.net/2015/01/05/you-can-finally-get-espn-on-the-web-for-20-a-month/

======
krambs
So if I get this, HBO Go, Netflix, and Hulu Plus, I'm looking at something
like $60/month (plus my broadband costs). (I can get broadcast TV over
antenna, though reception isn't always great, even in a big city like
Houston.)

Almost approaching the costs of buying cable, right?

